# [OT] Neue Computerkomponenten (Erfahrung)

## alex00

Hallo,

schaffe mir demnächst einen neuen PC an. Die Frage die sich mir stellt ist ob ich auf die neue 630er Pentium Linie setzen soll oder bei der 500er Linie bleiben soll. Bei der 600er muss ich dazu noch auf PCI-EXpress für die Graphik setzen. Mit welchen Motherborads habt ihr diesbezügich erfahrungen und gibtg es Probleme mit PCI-Exp. Welcge Graphik setz ihr ein?

Danke für jede Info von Euch.

Alex

mod-edit: +[OT] --slick

----------

## tam

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Welcge Graphik setz ihr ein?

 

PCI-E - allerdings auf einem AMD64 Board.

----------

## alex00

 *tam wrote:*   

>  *alex00 wrote:*   Welcge Graphik setz ihr ein? 
> 
> PCI-E - allerdings auf einem AMD64 Board.

 

Welches Borad, welche Graphik?

Hast du postitive Erfahrungen mit AMD64?

Alex

----------

## Anarcho

Also ich würde auch auf AMD64 setzen. 

Ich habe einen 3000+ und bin sehr zurfrieden. 

Als Mainboard habe ich ein MSI mit VIA Chipsatz!

----------

## null_

Nie wieder einen Intel ausser einen Pentium Mobile!

Der Stromverbrauch des Prescott Kerns ist einfach nicht zu verantworten  :Wink: 

Lieber einen AMD64  :Wink: 

----------

## alex00

 *null_ wrote:*   

> Nie wieder einen Intel ausser einen Pentium Mobile!
> 
> Der Stromverbrauch des Prescott Kerns ist einfach nicht zu verantworten 
> 
> Lieber einen AMD64 

 

Ja aber gibt es bei AMD64 nicht probleme mit den USE-Flags die man setzen muss usw.

----------

## Anarcho

Also wenn es überhaupt Probleme gibt, dann weil man ein natives 64 Bit System laufen hat und dann ist es egal welchen (64Bit) Prozessor man hat.

----------

## tam

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Welches Borad, welche Graphik?
> 
> Hast du postitive Erfahrungen mit AMD64?

 

Board: GigaByte GA-K8N Ultra-9 

Grafik: GigaByte GV-NX66T128VP Silentpipe

Der AMD64 rennt hervoragend. Dank PowerNow auch sehr kühl und stromsparend. Ich würde mir keinen Pentium holen, außer in einem Notebook den Pentium-M.

----------

## tam

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Ja aber gibt es bei AMD64 nicht probleme mit den USE-Flags die man setzen muss usw.

 

Nein. Da ich ein pure 64bit System habe, verzichte ich im Moment noch auf den Flash Player (damit kann ich gut leben) und win32codecs bei xine-lib, aber letzeres wird sich hoffentlich bald ändern.

Natürlich kannst du mit dem AMD64 auch locker ein 32bit System aufbauen, oder sogar beides parallel.

----------

## z4Rilla

probleme mit 64 Bit Systemen kann es auch geben, wenn du für irgendwelche Geräte Treiber brauchst die nur binär für 32 Bit verfügbar sind.

Beispiele: diverse modems, avm-isdn adapter.

----------

## franzf

Ich brauch auch einen neuen PC. Um für die Zukunft gerüstet zu sein schaff ich mir einen AMD64 3700+ san diego an.

Als Mainboard wollt ich bis gestern Abend noch das MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum.

Durch die Diskussion auch in anderen Threads bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher. Die einen sagen, der neue nforce4-Chipsatz ist das genialste, schnellste, ... was sie je gesehen haben. Andere sagen, mit dem Chipsatz gibt's nur Probleme und schwören auf ->VIA. Weniger Bugs, genauso schnell wie nforce. Erstere Gruppe über VIA: "Viel langsamer, Billigware, geht andauernd kaputt, ...".

Hab vorher auch schon mal mit TYAN geliebäugelt, aber am Desktop? Evtl. sogar mit DUAL-Opteron? Ist das übertrieben? Overkill?

Mich hat das eigentlich mehr verunsichert als zu meiner Entscheidungsfindung beizutragen. (alles übrigens hier im (englischen) Forum)

Ich weiß, wenn ich die Frage hier nochmal in den Raum stelle, geht die Diskussion (wahrscheinlich) wieder von vorne los, aber:

WAS SOLL ICH MACHEN???

-Ich brauch das Teil als Desktop-Rechner.

-Stabil auch nach längerem Laufen (max 3 Tage)

-Es wird einiges an UT2004, DOOM3, ... gezockt.

-Sollte einigermaßen leise laufen (evtl. lüfterloser Southbridge-Kühler verfügbar?)

-PCIe x16 Grafik

-RAID, ec. ist mir WURSCHT

-Gute Treiber für linux vorhanden.

-SLI und andere Spielchen brauch ich nicht

Das wars eigentlich schon.

Freu mich immer über  neue Tips und Ratschläge eurerseits.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## hoschi

Für Linux nur Intel und VIA-Chipsätze, mit allem anderen schießt du dir nur selbst ins Bein (außer bei SiS, da weiß ich nicht wie es ausschaut).

Schon alleine weil Nvidia nicht die Spezifikationen offen legt, wie z.B. VIA es eben tut.

Unter Windows würde ich mich vielleicht zu Nvidia hinreißen lassen, aber dazu habe ich zu viele gute Erfahrungen mit VIA gemacht.

Und auf die drei FPS in Quake3 verzichte ich gerne, wenn mein System auch ohne mich zwei Monate alleine läuft, und ich keinen Stress habe.

----------

## franzf

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Für Linux nur Intel und VIA-Chipsätze, mit allem anderen schießt du dir nur selbst ins Bein (außer bei SiS, da weiß ich nicht wie es ausschaut).

 

Hatte nen SiS645. Sound scheiße, nach einem Jahr defekt. Weiß aber nicht ob die was dafür können (defekte Kondensatoren).

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Schon alleine weil Nvidia nicht die Spezifikationen offen legt, wie z.B. VIA es eben tut.

 

Das ist ein Argument.

Mit welchem Board (Chipsatz, Hersteller, ...) bist du momentan verheiratet?  :Very Happy: 

Kannst du es empfehlen?

thx Franz

----------

## the-pugnacity

nen preislichen rahmne könntest du uns auch noch nennen....

ich würde ja zu nem dual xeon raten...kostet auch nicht viel mehr als nen normaler p4

aber cat /proc/cpuinfo is dann doch schon recht stylisch. aber wohl eher unter der rubrik freakfaktor abzu legen.

bleibt zu überlegen ob sich dual wirklich lohnt. machst du viele sachen parallel zB video encoden und zocken oder kompilieren??

----------

## franzf

 *the-pugnacity wrote:*   

> nen preislichen rahmne könntest du uns auch noch nennen....

 

S939 -> 150

S940 -> 200 (Geht ja da erst los), außer jemand hat die Supermegahyper-Empfehlung

 *the-pugnacity wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich würde ja zu nem dual xeon raten...kostet auch nicht viel mehr als nen normaler p4
> 
> aber cat /proc/cpuinfo is dann doch schon recht stylisch. aber wohl eher unter der rubrik freakfaktor abzu legen.
> ...

 

Bisher noch nicht  :Wink: 

Aber im Ernst: Bei der täglichen Arbeit / Zocken / Kompilieren wird man im Normalfall keinen soooo großen Unterschied merken.

Neben dem dass es überhaupt zu teuer wird.

Warum eigentlich XEON und nicht Opteron? Hast du ersteren?

Franz

----------

## Dr. Nein

Moin zusammen

Ich habe hier einen Athlon 64 3200+ laufen. Board ist ein Asus K8VSE Deluxe (man gönnt sich ja sonst nix  :Very Happy:  ).

Das schöne daran ist, dass der Prozessor runtertaktbar ist (von 2000 Mhz auf 800 Mhz bei meinem), und Asus den CPU-Lüfter an die Temperatur anpasst. Mit einem guten Passivkühler, auf den auch ein großer Lüfter draufpasst, kann es dir passieren, dass der Lüfter im "Normalbetrieb", also surfen, Videos schauen etc., gar nicht laufen muss.

Allerdings sollte man, falls man sich einen neuen Athlon64 zulegt das ganze mit Sockel 939 machen, das ist zukunftssicher, da laufen dann auch die Doppelkerne drauf, wenn man mal aufrüsten möchte.

Probleme habe ich mit Gentoo (64 bit) noch nicht gehabt, das einzige was öfters noch fehlt ist, wie weiter oben schon von z4Rilla erwähnt Binärtreiber...

----------

## Tobiking

Anstatt nen dual xeon würd ich eher auf die dual core cpus warten das spart etwas geld fürs board  :Very Happy: . 26.05. war ja glaube ich der offizielle verkaufsstart der Pentium D modelle. Also ich warte bis zum neuen pc auf die dual core modelle von amd und werd dann zuschlagen.

----------

## giga89

Also ich hab ein Asus A8N-SLI mit nem Athlon64 3500+ und bin seeehr zufrieden. Hatte bisher keine Probleme mit Linux abgesehen von SuSe, bei dem der Installer abkackt. Gentoo geht super und schnell zu installiern und das board lässt keine Wünsche offen. Das einzige wirklich schlechte war der sehr lauteNorthbridge-Lüfter....gegen nen passivkühler ausgetauscht und jetzt gehts. Asus verschickt mittlerweile aber auch Ersatzlüfter die leiser sein sollen, hab ich aber noch nicht bestellt.

Auf jeden Fall kann ich Asus nur empfehlen.

----------

## hoschi

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *hoschi wrote:*   Für Linux nur Intel und VIA-Chipsätze, mit allem anderen schießt du dir nur selbst ins Bein (außer bei SiS, da weiß ich nicht wie es ausschaut). 
> 
> Hatte nen SiS645. Sound scheiße, nach einem Jahr defekt. Weiß aber nicht ob die was dafür können (defekte Kondensatoren).
> 
>  *hoschi wrote:*   
> ...

 

Ich, mit VIA-KT880 (Sockel-A) von Asus, das einzige was nicht geht sind Screenshots mit den Nvidia-Treibern (!), weil die nur ältere VIA-Chipsätze (AHA!) unterstützen, und man zum Kernel-AGPGART greifen darf, der ist auch kein Stück langsamer oder schlechter, aber Nvidia unterstützt nur den eingenen AGP-Gart voll. Ansonsten bin ich höchst zufrieden, von S-ATA bis Gigabit-Lan über ACPI geht hier alles einwandfrei.

Ein Schelm wer hier böses über Nvidia denkt, ATi nützt übrigens den Kernel-AGP-Gart (den gibts auch noch bei PCI-Express!).

Ansonsten fahre ich hier mit einem Pentium-M Dothan mit einem i915-DDR2 Chipsatz mit PCI-Express in meinem ThinkPad, ich habe zwar die Suspend-Modi von ACPI noch nicht getestet, aber hier funktioniert alles, mit dem allerneuesten Vanilla-Kernel + Xorg kann man sogar schon OpenGL nutzen, und da liegt sogar noch Performance brach, weil der neue Grafikchip von Intel eine Art Dual/SLI/Whateversystem ist.

Das gesamte System fährt hier mit GPL/LGPL-Software, und ich kann noch Quake3 zocken  :Smile: 

Könnte daran liegen das VIA und Intel die beste Chipsatzhersteller für den Open-Source bereich sind, und die Spezifikationen offen legen und zum Teil auch aktiv selber Mithelfen. Bei Grafikchips liegt wieder Intel vorn, gefolgt von XGI(!) und inzwischen auch VIA.

Die einzigen verbleibenenden Grafikchiphersteller die heute keine Quelloffenen Treiber haben sind damit Nvidia und ATi, weshalb ich auch keine Grafikkarten mehr von dennen kaufe. 

Damit zerstöre ich ja das ganze Open-Source-Prinzip, als Programm ist Closed-Source ja ok (vorallem bei ID-Software, da muss man ja nur warten ^^), aber im Kernel führe ich ja alles ins Chaos, mir bringt ein Kernel unterGPL wenig, wenn die hälfte davon Closed-Source ist - sehr sinnvoll.

Der nächste Desktop wird wohl eine XGI-Karte haben, mit der kann ich zumindest in die Nähe einer GeForce6600GT kommen, und Intels Grafikchips werden auch nicht langsamer, immerhin Vertex/Pixelshader 2.0

----------

## the-pugnacity

warum xeon? zum einen hab ich das vergnügen @work damit zu arbeiten zum anderen halte ich die intel chipsätze immer noch für die allerbesten.  man mag ja über die prozessoren lästern aber die chipsätze waren bisher immer gut.

----------

## franzf

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Der nächste Desktop wird wohl eine XGI-Karte haben, mit der kann ich zumindest in die Nähe einer GeForce6600GT kommen, und Intels Grafikchips werden auch nicht langsamer, immerhin Vertex/Pixelshader 2.0

 

Wo kaufst du XGI-Karten? Gibt's die auch als PCIe? Würd mich nämlich schon interessieren.

Die Intel sind doch nur OnBoard, oder?

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem neuen VIA K8T890 gemacht? Derwürd mich momentan interessieren... (z.B. das Asus A8V Deluxe

In den Antworten waren ja doch auch wieder welche von dem nforce angetan. Bin aber, dank hoschi, doch mehr von dem VIA angetan.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## hoschi

Ja, Intel-Grafik ist immer OnBoard und "langsamer", aber der 900er Chip meines i915GM-Chipsatzes reicht für Quake3 aus, hat schon der alte Vorgänger.

Wobei Xorg die Grafikpower technische bedingt noch nicht mal voll nutzt.

XGI-Grakas gibts bei Alternate, aber scheinbar nur für AGP, wobei die sicher auch bald kommen, oder schon da sind.

Ok, ich bin wesentliche langsamer unterwegs,

dafür habe ich ein reines Open-Source-System und schmeiße dennen, die mir nicht helfen wollen (ATi, Nvidia) nicht noch mehr Geld in den Rachen.

----------

## tycho1983

Also:

Board: Nur noch Asus!

CPU: empfehle ich auch 64 Bit!

Graphik: Hatte ich viel, viel, viel (sehr viel) Ärger! Vorher mal nach dem Kartennamen im Forum suchen > 100 Threads --> nicht gut  :Wink: 

----------

## franzf

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> XGI-Grakas gibts bei Alternate, aber scheinbar nur für AGP, wobei die sicher auch bald kommen, oder schon da sind.

 

Gibts momentan echt nur für AGP. Laut xgitech.com soll dieses Jahr mit der volari 8300 eine PCIe Karte kommen.

Leider sind die Meinungen zu den XGI-Chips nicht so enthusiasmierend. Die sollen für viel Geld deutlich weniger Leistung bingen als günstige Mittelklasse-Karten von ATI oder Nvidia.

Werd mir für den Anfang dann doch eine günstige aber ausreichende nvidia 6600 reintun und abwarten.

Mit dem Asus A8V-E deluxe werd ich glaub ich glücklich. Werds mir heute abend bestellen. Bin schon richtig gespannt (freu)  :Very Happy: 

Noch ne Frage zur Kompatibilität: Krieg ich das neue Mainboard noch in mein altes Gehäuse (Siemens Scaleo 600)? Es sind da mehrere "Nippel mit Gewinde" angebracht. Denke sollte eigentlich gehen, oder?

Besten Dank nochmal füe die Beratung

Franz

----------

## giga89

Soweit ich weiß gibts sowas wie SLI jetzt auch von ATI, da muss man nichtmal gleiche Grakas haben, nur eine neuere und die andere is egal. Aber ich hör ja nix gutes über ATI und Linux....

----------

## Stone

ich hab zwar keine neue hardware mehr im einsatzt aber sie lauft gut

nf2 ultra brettl. hat am anfang an haufen probs gemacht doch jetzt rennt es extrem gut.

drauf ist ein amd 1700+@2200MHZ und eine GF6800GT 256MB AGP.

ich würde zu einem amd64 greifen. ob NV oder VIA ist meiner meinung geschmacks sache und wenn würde bei mir nur AGP in frage kommen mit einer NV karte da bei mir ATI nie ins haus kommt

----------

## schotter

Ich bin mit mein amd64 3400+ Laptop auch voll und ganz zufrieden. cool&quiet -> der akku hält länger, als angegeben. Board nForce, GraKa GeForce, Lan GigaBit.

mfg,

t.s.

----------

